# Egg sharing



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm considering egg sharing as one it might help lower the cost of my own icsi but it will also help another family who's going through same situation as me, I'm just wondering does anybody know the criteria that I would need to have to egg share?


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Which clinics are you thinking of using?  Their criteria can be a bit different.  Most clinics need you to be under 36 but some are saying 32 now.  They also need you to have a BMI of usually under 30 and no family history of inherited diseases.  They will need you to have a certain level of fertility as you need to be able to produce a good number of eggs for both of you, but this can be screened during the application process - some clinics will charge for this and some won't.  

The best thing to do is look for fertility clinics you can easily travel to and see if they have egg sharing programmes - there's a list in a pinned thread at the top of this section that lists clinics that offer egg sharing, might be useful to have a look through there.

Good luck!


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi I'm at the start of the process with Manchester fertility services. For them you have to be under 32.

I've had my amh, follicle scan, counselling session and hubby's SA. We have our next appt on sept 11th to meet the doctor and if he says we can go ahead then I'll have the screening bloods done.

Good luck x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hiya, I'm looking at Nuffield in Glasgow or grcm as we live in Ayr, I'm 23 years old my Amh is 13.1 pmol. Lol don't know if that's good for my age, my bmi was 31.3 but iv now got it down to 30 I told grcm when I was asking about my own treatment my Amh she said I'd most likely be on normal or high responder drugs


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know what the AMH cut off is generally but I know that there is a clinic in London that will accept egg sharers with as low as 7 for AMH.  Obviously, travelling to London would be tricky for you, but it's worth enquiring at the various clinics near you as they'll have different criteria for sharing.  Some might want higher but you might find one that accepts a bit lower.  I don't know much about AMH but I don't think 13 is terribly low, can't be if they were going to possibly put you on normal levels of drugs.


----------

